# Spec's on F 1.2 Carbon /6061 Bar



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

*Spec's on F 1.3 Carbon /6061 Bar*

Does anyone have the weight of the standard bar on the Felt F3? It's the F1.3

I would like to know what I could shave in this area going to a different bar?


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Guess not................


----------



## AJX (Jan 22, 2008)

*bar & stem*

I just replaced the bar and stem on my F3 because I wanted a traditional bend instead of the ergo bend on the 1.2 bar. I didn't separate the two but weighed them together and the total weight is about 450 g. I saved about 70-75 grams by changing to an Oval bar and stem.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for your input AJX, that gives me something to work from now.


----------

